# DHG and Glosso deficiency



## Jeffww (May 25, 2010)

My dhg seems to be suffering from some kind of deficiency. It's also starting to appear in my glosso. It manifests itself by the slow discoloration of the leaves (starting from the edges) from lime green to a golden-brown color until the leaves die.

I'm dosing with the standard pps solution. 
2x24watt T5HO lights 
20gallon long
Excel (I'm waiting for a replacement part on my pressurized system)

Substrate I just changed to fluval's stratum and began dosing with osmocote root tabs.
The deficiency began a few weeks ago while using caribsea floramax.

Nitrates anywhere from 10-20ppm
Phosphate .5-1ppm









No, it is not the conversion process from emersed to immersed. I've had them in the tank for over a month and they were fully converted then began declining.


----------

